# live ADULT brine shrimp



## killieman (Mar 27, 2006)

Does anyone know of any stores that carry live adult brine shrimp on a regular basus?
Gary


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Why would you want adult brine shrimp?

Though, I doubt any store carries them. You may simply have to buy the eggs and raise them to adulthood if you plan to keep them as pets.


----------



## killieman (Mar 27, 2006)

I have to raise a hundred baby pike livebearers and they only take live fish. I don't have access to unlimited amounts of baby guppies so I thought I could trick them into taking live adult brine shrimp. I thought some marine stores might sell some for seahorses and stuff like that.
Gary


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I think Sea U Marine has them now and then.

One of the Big Als actually have (had?) them for sale, but I can't recall which one.


----------



## kev416 (Aug 22, 2010)

killieman said:


> I have to raise a hundred baby pike livebearers and they only take live fish. I don't have access to unlimited amounts of baby guppies so I thought I could trick them into taking live adult brine shrimp. I thought some marine stores might sell some for seahorses and stuff like that.
> Gary


Why not buy a few pairs of convict cichlids and breed some babies for food?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Just to let you know, the nutritional value of adult brine shrimp is next to none. 

Imagine how many brine shrimp you would need to feed a baby pike 

I would just start breeding any kind of Guppy, Platy, and/or Convict Cichlid.


----------



## tobalman (Mar 31, 2006)

Get the white worm a lot easy to care for and all they needed is the temperature below 20deg C.


----------



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

Live adult brine shrimp are expensive too. They wanted 4 dollars for a 5mL cap full at big als LOL


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> I think Sea U Marine has them now and then.
> 
> One of the Big Als actually have (had?) them for sale, but I can't recall which one.


I've seen them at BA's Scarborough and Mississauga for like $4 for a small amount.

Can you use ghost shrimp instead?


----------

